# Could my dog be mixxed with



## Zynga (Oct 22, 2012)

another type of dogg?








she seems to have way to much lose skin on her face to be a full blood pit.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

If you don't have papers or knowledge of her lineage there's no way to prove if she is purebred. So she is most likely mixed. No one here will be able to tell you what she is mixed with since you can't tell by looking.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I could see there being lab in there or even some mastiff type breed by the look of the face, but without papers like stated there is no way to tell. Better chance of it being mixed then being pure without papers. We usually tell people without papers there is no proof the dog is pure so assume it is mixed. Gotta think , it costs about $20 to register an entire litter so if parents are pure and have papers why would they not register? I would call your dog a mix. JMO.


----------



## Zynga (Oct 22, 2012)

Kwhitaker0604 said:


> If you don't have papers or knowledge of her lineage there's no way to prove if she is purebred. So she is most likely mixed. No one here will be able to tell you what she is mixed with since you can't tell by looking.


how will they be able to tell? like dna test kind of?
what do i ask at the vet?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

noone can tell you except if the breeder has papers on the parents and can show you. The DNA tests are a waste of money for this purpose. I KNOw people who have done them for fun on dogs they knew the lineage on and owned generations in that line and had results come back ridiculous with very outrageous results so far from the truth. THE DNA tests are meant to determine parentage is who is claimed. Like if you felt a breeder hung papers or lied about parentage you can request a DNA test, or for those who have done dual sired litters. A Vet is not trained to identify a dogs purity as there is no way to do this, although some feel they have the magical ability to tell people they have pure or mixed dogs lol. SO Having a vets opinion would be a waste of a vet visit and money as they truely can't tell by looking, just as we can't tell from just looking. nothing more then guesses.


----------



## Zynga (Oct 22, 2012)

so how can i get papers for her?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the only way is if the breeder has them for the parents. HE /she will need to file for a litter registraion which they can only do up to a year after the litter is born. IF THey do not have papers, then there is nothing you can do, appreciate her / him for the pet you bought him to be.


----------



## Zynga (Oct 22, 2012)

well i guess i have no papers, i love her 
i still consider her a pitbull


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

when it comes to the media and general public they will see her as pit bull too . SHE IS a good looking girl , not having papers sure don't make her worth any less that is for sure,.would love to see more pics


----------



## Zynga (Oct 22, 2012)

i will try to post some more pics soon, like from when she was a pup to recent 
thanks for the info. i see you have quiet a few yourself all beautiful.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

As others have said, there is absolutely no way to know but with a ped. She doesn't LOOK like a pure bred APBT though. She's very lippy, which isn't ideal for an APBT.
How much does she weigh?


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

As others have said, there is absolutely no way to know but with a ped. She doesn't LOOK like a pure bred APBT though. She's very lippy, which isn't ideal for an APBT. Just call her a mutt, that's most likely what she is. DO NOT call her a pit bull. At the very least, call her a Pit mix.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Zynga said:


> well i guess i have no papers, i love her
> i still consider her a pitbull


Why do you consider her a "Pit Bull" even though you have no idea on what she is.. Further more, you wouldn't have an APBT maybe a Bulldog but doubtful.

Based on the picture, if i saw this dog out and about, or lose, or what have you.. Probably the last possible type of dog i would think of would be an APBT, of course the breed is not defined nor built upon a physical standard just so happens structure follows suit of function, however another topic all together.

Bottom line is you can't know what you don't know nor prove what you don't know thus don't call something you don't know a name of questionable title just because you believe that is what you wanted.

If the name has no bearing on how you care for the animal, which it shouldn't, you shouldn't get caught up in it. The last thing i would encourage is having more blurred, skewed or wrongful assumptions, judgements or opinions centered around these Bulldogs.


----------

